# Spawn just hatch



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi

Just sharing
Pics not that good
Thanks for looking

Dp


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, took me a while to figure out what I was looking at. Nice, you should use a breeding cone. It's much more easier on the fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:

I know the exposure is not that good.
What i am using is a dark ceramic tile 1 pcs was divided by 3.
Supported at the bottom of the tank by 2 pcs of suction cup.

I notice that the parents are very protective. They hide the frys in a group looking like waste matter at the bottom front glass middle portion of the tank when lights out they take the frys also as group and put them in the ceramic tile. In the morning they hide the frys again.

What i did in addition is i place a airstone beside the slanted cermice tile to increase surface circulation to prevent fungus infection of the eggs. It help alot.

dp


----------

